# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  Personality Anomalies

## StephanG

Hey, I was just wondering about this, and thought it would make for some interesting research.  So my question is this:

    What type of MBTI personality do you have?

The reason I am asking is because my personality (INTP) is described as being an architect of ideas, and therefore particularly drawn to computers.  I have noticed several INTP tendencies (such as desire to be presented with the objective truth and making their own decisions, or hating facades) on these forums, which is especially interesting given that they make-up a very small percentage of the population.
The normal ratios are
Extraverted - 52%     Intraverted - 48%
Sensing - 56%         Intuitive - 44%
Feeling - 46%         Thinking - 54%
Judging - 63%         Perceiving - 37%

So in any case I thought it would be interesting to see what personality ratios there are in this forum.  You can take the quiz at http://www.41q.com/
but you would probably find a more accurate quiz and description of your type if you searched around on the net a bit.  I found the INTP analysis of Paul James to particularly well written.  It can be found on http://www.intp.org/intprofile.html

I postulate that personalities with intraverted, thinking, intuitive and perceiving tendencies will be most attracted to linux, and should be slightly more rare in the female population than they are in the male population, which could explain the lack of interest for linux perceived in the two genders.  Sorry about not properly explaining what MBTI is properly, but it would be soooo much more efficient to just search wikipedia.

P.S. Sorry about posting this in the women group, but I thought it would be interesting to see how the male/female ratios compared.  I know statistically females tend to be more extraverted, etc.  And this forum seemed to have a large amount of both men and women postings.

Sorry if I offended anyone, I have that tendency.  But it was not my intention.  :Smile:

----------


## Bubba64

ESTP on the actuak MBTI sorry does not follow your hypothesis, exactly but I am very close to 50% on all 4. I would also say that this is an online test based on Meyers Briggs but not the actual test and two short to have anything but corelational misinformation. That does not mean anybody can have fun with it but the accuracy should not be a consideration.

----------


## StephanG

Nonsense.  One tree does not a forest make.  Besides, if most women turn out to be ESTP or similar types, that is following my hypothesis.  It could explain why there are so few women using linux.

----------


## Bubba64

[QUOTE=StephanG;5052862]Nonsense.  One tree does not a forest make.  Besides, if most women turn out to be ESTP or similar types, that is following my hypothesis.  It could explain why there are so few women using linux.[/QUOTE

First I will say that I a psychology major and have just gone through a whole series of tests that can only be done by trained accredited testers.
I took the--
#1 Woodcock-Johnson, test of Achievement (WJ-III, Achievment
#2 Nelson Denny Reading Test
#3 Learning and Studies Strategies Inventory (LASSI)
#4 Stoop Color and Word Test
#5 KeyMath Revised
#6 Brown Attention-Deficit Scales (Brown ADD Scales)
#7 Wender Utah Rating Scale(WURS) Self and Parent Report 
#8 Integrated Visual and Auditory (IVA) Contiuous Performance Tst (CPT)
#9 Adult-Attention Deficit Disorders Evaluation Scale (A-Addes) Self and Home Versions
#10 Minnesota Multiphasic Personality Personality Inventory -2 (MMPI-2)
#11 Adult Manifest Anxiety Scale (AMAS)
These are all well known tests that are considered as the up to date testing profiles. Personally I think any testing has flaws to it, but this is a list of the commonly used and APA approved. Also do not be so testy you cannot come to more than a corelational data spread with the data method your using, your leaving out a bunch of variables.

----------


## StephanG

Hey, I'm not trying to write a book.  Looking for interesting coincidences is how I pass my time.  I never trust personality quizzes(???that spelt right???).  But I couldn't help notice that there seemed to be interesting personality similarities on some web pages.  This is just the type of thing I do when I'm bored.   :Confused:  Strange how often you get bored in the exams. :LOL:

----------


## Bubba64

> Hey, I'm not trying to write a book.  Looking for interesting coincidences is how I pass my time.  I never trust personality quizzes(???that spelt right???).  But I couldn't help notice that there seemed to be interesting personality similarities on some web pages.  This is just the type of thing I do when I'm bored.   Strange how often you get bored in the exams.


That is why I mentioned that it alright to have fun with a personality test on line, but being educated on the standardized ones is helpful to. This has been on the forums before you might find some of them in the archives, getting anybody to admit their gender though I rarely see. Good luck

----------


## StephanG

Thanks.


 :Smile:  :Smile:  I think I should use more smiley things.  :Smile: 


People seem to read my posts in very serious tone, maybe using more yellow Goku look-alikes like this:  :LOL:  will help.  
I know he brightens my day  :Razz:

----------


## Bölvaður

This test gave me shocking news... I'm not introverted and cold hearted logic monster which I am.

Also I should give up seeking to be UI designer in software development and should try to focus on some of the following:

Financial officer, sales representatives, insurance agents, nursing administrators or mafia dons.

I did not see what I wanted to be. I wanted to be a rock star  :Guitar:

----------


## StephanG

So... You're a cold hearted logic monster that wants to be rock star?

What part of your logic does that appeal to?

----------


## lifestream

<female>
I scored:
Introverted iNtuitive Thinking Judging <INTJ>
I have taken this test twice before, I think 2 and 4 years ago, and I got the same score.

The career choices do fit what I want, but I can't do it becauce I have very bad eyes / might go blind.
I've wanted to be all of these throughout all of my life:
_Scientists, engineers, professors, teachers,  organization founders, business administrators, military, computer programmers, system analysts, computer specialists, psychologists, researchers, university instructors._



-------------------------------------------------------
Maybe offtopic, but I think the reason many women are not drawn to Linux, and computers in general, is because of the way they are raised.

Boys are encouraged to use a computer, while girls are not. I have seen this with my friends and family as I grew up.

Personal anecdote:
I've used my first computer at age 15, 6 years ago.
SOMEHOW, ever since I was... 6 years old?, I've wanted to work with computers. I begged and begged my parents for a computer for chrismtas. I  begged my brothers and sisters to get together, and say we all want only one gift, one computer that we can all share. They didn't care, so I coudn't have a computer.

Then, suddenly, my brother got interested in computer games(!!!) and asked my parents for a commputer. He got it, and it was on HIS ROOM, because it was his.

When he would play, there would be no restricted computer access, unless he had to go to work.

BUT, if I went in there, to learn about computers, and programming, my mom would bitch at me immideatly, telling me I am wasting my time.

I don't know how I could be interested in programming without ever used a computer before, but I did. In school, I had a (male) friend who had had a book on Pascal (haha!), and he let me borrow it one summer. I was programming without ever using a computer! I would just write the code on paper, solving end of chapter excersises, and checking the answers at the end when I was done.



...  Mmm.

(sorry for typos, it's very late at night, and Epiphany does not have spell check)


..... $H!T. So I just bumped an old thread. AARRRGG! There's always a first, uh? >_<

----------


## lisati

I don't suffer from insanity - there are some aspects of it which I quite enjoy!

----------

